# What bedding best for incontinence?



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Lily has had few accidents over last few days, urine and bloods checked all normal so we're thinking start of incontinence. 

Can anyone advise what bedding is best? Vetbed or vetfleece or something else?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Vetbed, definitely, in my opinion.

It allows any moisture to sink through, but not back up again, even with the pressure of the dog on it.

I had a diabetic bitch who used to wee in her sleep. Often, the Vetbed would be very wet, but she was always dry.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Thanks. I had a nosey on amazon, there is so much to choose from. Are there any brands better or any to avoid?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

What about incontinence pants? Then she will have the comfort of her familiar bed and also won't have to lie on a wet patch if she moves ?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Female-Dog-Incontinence-Pants-Waterproof/dp/B007V44TBE

And at the risk of stating the obvious; I have trained staff that work with elderly people who have dementia and incontinence, and we had a lot of positive results in managing (not restricting) fluid intake alongside regular toilet prompting.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

EAD said:


> Thanks. I had a nosey on amazon, there is so much to choose from. Are there any brands better or any to avoid?


I'd go for vet bedding too, if it's on a slippery floor tiled or laminate I'd get a rubber backed one 
Not sure on brands thou


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Vet bed, absolutely. My favourite is the Bronte Glen range.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Wet dog mat from Jacobs den (on Facebook and they have a website aswell).

Locks the urine in the layers to keep it off the skin and from soaking to underneath bed/floor.

http://www.jacobsden.co.uk/the-wet-dog-mat.html

http://www.jacobsden.co.uk/more-information-on-the-wet-dog-mat.html


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> What about incontinence pants? Then she will have the comfort of her familiar bed and also won't have to lie on a wet patch if she moves ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Female-Dog-Incontinence-Pants-Waterproof/dp/B007V44TBE
> 
> And at the risk of stating the obvious; I have trained staff that work with elderly people who have dementia and incontinence, and we had a lot of positive results in managing (not restricting) fluid intake alongside regular toilet prompting.


But isn't she going to be wet inside the pants?

The beauty of Vetbed is that, even if the dog wees, it will sink through but not back up, so the dog does stay dry.

I can't help feeling incontinence pants must feel nasty once they're wet.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I didnt know that about vet bed. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I got a couple of bits of vet bed a few months back (for warmth / it works well on a raised bed / ease of washing etc) - its absolutely fantastic and can't believe I've had dogs all these years and managed without it!

Maisie does sometimes 'leak' a bit at night and, she's been lovely and dry even when this has happened - compared to being soggy and having a damp patch before

Highly recommend it!

Have you looked at Leak no More? http://www.amazon.co.uk/HomeoPet-RHL-Homeopet-Leaks-More/dp/B000FNKN22

I used it for a bit when she was having regular leaks and it def helped


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Wet dog mat from Jacobs den (on Facebook and they have a website aswell).
> 
> Locks the urine in the layers to keep it off the skin and from soaking to underneath bed/floor.
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest this too - they are made by a lovely lady who used to be on dog pages, you might remember Jacob who had the hip replacements. I got one to use for Indie after one of her operations when her leg was leaking fluid and now use it in the back of the car when its wet.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Another vote for Vet bed. I use loads of it - back of the car, dogs sofa, conservatory floor, etc. etc.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I was going to suggest this too - they are made by a lovely lady who used to be on dog pages, you might remember Jacob who had the hip replacements. I got one to use for Indie after one of her operations when her leg was leaking fluid and now use it in the back of the car when its wet.


She very kindly made me some cotton covers for the dogs cool mats as they wouldn't lie on the plastic and have since brought some snugly blankets aswell. Was recommended by her housemate who is the lady that makes all our collars 

The wet dog mats are very popular and would have been a god send to my old girl as she slept on our bed and leaked in her old age and while vet bed keeps the urine off the dog, it doesn't protect the surface it's on.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> She very kindly made me some cotton covers for the dogs cool mats as they wouldn't lie on the plastic and have since brought some snugly blankets aswell. Was recommended by her housemate who is the lady that makes all our collars
> 
> The wet dog mats are very popular and would have been a god send to my old girl as she slept on our bed and leaked in her old age and while vet bed keeps the urine off the dog, it doesn't protect the surface it's on.


Oh yes I remember her too, she used to make me laugh so much. We've got a snugly blanket too that I put on top of their memory foam bed, my dogs love them


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Could always put a washable human incontinence sheet to soak up the pee under the vet bed. Did the vet suggest trying medication to help?


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Thank you for all suggestions xx

Think I'll order a wet mat from Jacobs Den and she can lie on that on my bed, I might buy a little round fleecy bed to put mat in, it can lie on top of my bed and she can get in the habit of lying in it rather than on my duvet. Simpler option would be to put her on the floor but hard to change after 13 years lol. 

Will look at Leak no More too.

Vet suggested Incurin meds.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

EAD said:


> Lily has had few accidents over last few days, urine and bloods checked all normal so we're thinking start of incontinence.
> 
> Can anyone advise what bedding is best? Vetbed or vetfleece or something else?


Don't think you can go far wrong with the original vetbed to be honest for being the most effective and easiest to wash and dry aswell.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

EAD said:


> Thank you for all suggestions xx
> 
> Think I'll order a wet mat from Jacobs Den and she can lie on that on my bed, I might buy a little round fleecy bed to put mat in, it can lie on top of my bed and she can get in the habit of lying in it rather than on my duvet. Simpler option would be to put her on the floor but hard to change after 13 years lol.
> 
> ...


Have a chat with the lady from Jacobs Den, she's very helpful. She will advise on best size for amount of leak etc. My understanding is, the bigger the mat, the more fluid it will hold.

Having had an oldie and knowing how many duvets, not to mention mattresses, that get ruined when they leak on your bed, I personally think it's a small price to pay .... Esp when they've always slept on the bed, it's impossible to get them off now!

I'd also recommend buying yourself a waterproof mattress cover aswell. IKEA sell them cheap and a second protection just incase they move in the night - learnt the hard way, having to replace an expensive mattress after only a few months 

We tried propalin and Incurin with Sophie and neither really worked. Gave her some horrible side effects aswell, one being dry mouth = more fluid in = more fluid out!

A few bits of cheap vet bed might be worth a go for downstairs, if you have hardfloor as you can wash the floor from where the vet bed is wet underneath. I just wouldn't trust it on top of my own bed.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Another thought (insomnia sucks!) the best shampoo I found was
Johnson deodorant shampoo http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/dog-deodorant-shampoo-200ml

I brought a cheap washing up bowl, mixed up a bit of shampoo with warm water, and stood Sophie's back legs in the bowl and used a jug to wash her back end down. If I did that twice a week, it really kept her from smelling ..... Plus she liked the 1000 kisses she got when it was towel drying time 

(Typing this I've realised its nearly 4 yrs since we lost her but we did this for 2 years or more ..... I loved those 1000 kisses  )


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Thanks again for all the helpful replies xx

I'll get some vetbed for downstairs beds. 

Ordered Jacobs Den wet dog mat for my bed, I have a waterbed so no mattress to damage but she could leak onto duvet/sheets.

Will try the bathing from bowl too as she hates going in the bath, thankfully her hair is short as she was clipped recently.

Hopefully the meds will help and we'll not need to stress about leaks.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd never of thought of it before I work in boarding kennels and a dog came to us who was incontinent and they used talc powder n it really did hide the smell the dog was a large GSD so not a dog to easily bath especially as she was unstandy on her legs


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I found a thin dog bed with a waterproof cover. Candy sleeps on our bed and I put a waterproof mattress cover on top of the bed and now this dog bed covered in a sheet. This morning she had had a bad leak and I just had the sheet to wash and the bed to wipe down. She never seems to smell luckily but if she smells of something nasty I have spray stuff I use. I have put some of it on her bed too in case of left over smells.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Thank you for more suggestions xx

Today whilst I was at work I left her with a waterproof liner on her bed then a fleece on top. 

Haven't noticed any leakages today.

Bought some puppy pads and wipes if she needs cleaned.


----------

